# The Passion of Anger - Part 4 of 5



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 25, 2007)

*The Passion of Anger
By Kaith Rustaz*

Anger is like fire.  It is useful, it is natural, when controlled it is safe, when uncontrolled, it is dangerous.

Uncontrolled anger can kill you, cause you to fall, or react to your detriment.

Controlled, anger can be forged into a motivating force that will drive you to overcome all obstacles in your path.

Anger is a natural part of all creatures. It is part of their fight or flight mechanism. Anger is natures way of saying Stop or I shall hurt you!. 

Anger in humans happens when conflict arises, when situations occur that seem to threaten us, or violate that which we believe is right. Anger occurs when we feel betrayed, or humiliated, or neglected.  

We can express anger both aggressively and passively, by lashing out or sulking.  Anger happens both by conscious and unconscious decision, the conscious decision to be angry lasting longer.

Some will council that anger serves no purpose. That opening yourself to it will lead to peril.  This is true.  

Sith strive to master their anger. They understand that unfocused anger is in itself both wasteful and dangerous to self.

Anger left uncontrolled will consume you, and burn you with its fire.

Focus your anger, feel it, enjoy it, but control it! Do not allow your anger to drive you to unwise and reckless action!

Anger will lead to Suffering, as the Jedi say though they do not say whos suffering. 
Left uncontrolled, it will be your suffering.  Controlled, it will be your enemies.

Anger controlled will lead to heightened senses, increased short term strength, and increased hormones. Focused towards a goal, it can empower you briefly and allow almost superhuman response.  If however control is lost, then injury and death may occur.

Anger left burning will lead to Hate. Hate can make you powerful, but only if the fires of anger do not consume you in the process.

===
Bob Hubbard also known on various on-line forums as "Silent" Bob, "Kaith Rustaz" and just "Kaith", is a long time sci-fi fan. Currently head of the I.K.V. Devisior, an independent science fiction, anime and fantasy fan club, he has held positions with numerous other groups. He has organized activities at Media Play and Barnes & Nobel, worked con security, participated in club challenges for charities, and participated in masquerades, art shows and model shows at several Toronto conventions.
You can reach Bob at his website, http://rustaz.com


Copyright ©2007 Bob Hubbard - Copies of this article are free to distribute, provided all text is retained intact.


----------

